# Post a piccie......



## PseudoDave (Oct 20, 2005)

Howdy y'all, thought i'd kick things off with a little picture of my B.bohemi eating her dinner, 'Brown cricket - ala Dave'.







I'm particularly keen on seeing anyones Grammostola's or Avicularia's


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 20, 2005)

Up close and personal...


----------



## Samzo (Oct 20, 2005)

nice spider dave, I am getting some more tarantulas soon though but not sure what sp. to get!!!


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 20, 2005)

Cheers for replying Samzo,

Well, You honestly cant go far wrong with a B.bohemi. I consider them the most beautiful and vividly coloured member of Brachypelma (not sure if spelled right, too much effort to check  ). They are generally docile, a 'keep themselves to themselves' species, a dont hurt them, they wont hurt you kind of persona. They can be quite hard to come by at the moment, one of the reasons breeders have been bidding over my little girl, and she's not even for sale anymore now ive found a male, but when the spiderlings are available, grab them because they're worth every penny.

Dave


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 20, 2005)

wow,

that's really nice. I would keep tarantulas but I have a bit of arachnaphobia (wrong spelling probs).

I don't trust spiders too much. I enjoy to handle pets but hear that tarantulas can be aggressive or kick hairs. Also my ma is allergic to wasp stings etc... so not a good idea.

But nice tarantula :lol: !

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## infinity (Oct 20, 2005)

I recommend the cobalt blue for both aggressiveness and beauty- but not really for a noob... these are quite vicious! perhaps the brachypelmas for just easy of care and general asthetics... the trapdoors are cool for just sheer interest value, the zebra species look quite nice too, parabana (or whatever) is cool because of the size it gets to (because it can grow up to 8+ inches is fell fed. The arboreal sp are a little tricky... terrestrial and burrowing species are dead easy


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 20, 2005)

My old brazilian white knees were absolutely mental... like baboons.

Cameron... I'm scared of house spiders :lol: Actually, not scared of them, just don't call them my friends, hehe, for some stupid reason though my brain doesnt register tarantulas as spiders.

I never handle my tarantulas, never have with any species, probably never will with any species. Somebody once put one on my arm to 'make me' hold it, which is not something i agree with, and whilst it didnt bite or flick urticating hairs, I just do not see the point in holding them, they dont get anything out of it at all in my opinion, so I just keep them to look at and study rather than handling.


----------



## Samzo (Oct 20, 2005)

thats a good point, i've held my old curly hair only to show people at an insect show thing. and yeah brachy...whatever lol are good spiders. i was considering a zebra actuly not sure though


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 20, 2005)

Well,

sure I've thought about keeping them for just the interest like assassins aswell but I think they live much longer than mantis and the thing is I don't think I'd look after them well. Mantis don't live long so I don't really get bored of them but might with tarantula so would rather let the arachnid be at a better home than mine. This is why I don't tend to keep reptiles aswell.

Cheers, Cameron.

p.s. sorry if I offend any really big tarantula type people but I'm just one of those people that likesto see things with their hands aswell as their eyes.


----------



## garbonzo13 (Oct 20, 2005)

That's a beauty (sp?) Dave. I am looking at a few species to get. A. Seemani, B. Smithi, T. Blondi, B. Vegan and also maybe C. Crawshayi. I am really liking the T's because of how long they live. Mantids are getting boring because they die so soon. I like to enjoy my investments. Don't think I want to go with aboreals though. They like webbing their cage to much. I know the Blondi's do too, but they are SOOOO huge I gotta have one. :wink:


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 20, 2005)

Cameron, it's far better to be honest about things and not end up neglecting a pet before even getting one ey?  

I've just been looking on a few websites for spiderlings of the species in the picture, (B.bohemi), and there are so many common names for it. True red-leg, Mexican fireleg, Mexican beauty (though I always thought of another species for that one).

You're right about the arboreals webbing alot. The Avicularia metallica don't seem too bad in this respect, but still web-up either way.


----------



## Andrew (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice spider! Let me know when you have slings available.

Here is my newly molted "Chaco Goldenknee" She(fingers crossed!lol) isnt even a year old yet and is pretty big.






This is how big she was when I first got her.






Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 20, 2005)

wow, They grow quite a bit. so how big would you expect that to be by the time it's an adult and how long would that be?

Sorry for extensive questions, just kinda curious about it all.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 20, 2005)

Great pics... I love the look of spiderling tarantulas, great species as well. Grown on nicely...


----------



## Samzo (Oct 20, 2005)

nice andrew, i was thinking of getting a chaco about that size also


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 20, 2005)

LOL Andrew are you feeding your pets miracle grow again :lol:


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 21, 2005)

Andrew I meant to ask, I know it's still early in her (hopefully) life but have you noticed much about temperament yet? Skittish/non-caring?

Dave


----------



## Samzo (Oct 22, 2005)

Just to say I bought a curly hair and a zebra leg tarantula today, i'll post pics on tuesday (thats when I should get them)


----------



## Andrew (Oct 22, 2005)

> Andrew I meant to ask, I know it's still early in her (hopefully) life but have you noticed much about temperament yet? Skittish/non-caring?Dave


She has NEVER been a problem to handle. She is very tame.  

Thanks,

Andrew


----------

